# Dragy DATA: Model 3 P ALMOST as fast as Model S P85D



## Mayhem (May 25, 2018)

I posted this over at TMC, but worth a repost here I think.

Looking at Dragy Tesla leaderboards can tell us some interesting things. If they are on the leaderboard that means that the slope was greater than -1 degree and they had good GPS signal. I have below all the data since the device came out in the spring. Only US results listed. Here are the results:

S P100D
2.79 whitelightening
2.83 hotrod182
2.75 commandpllc
2.86 pzglobal
3.12 icefree
2.95 icefree

S P90D
3.34 hunter feldman
3.03 ybusy
3.15 ybusy
3.37 andersonft

S P85D
3.46 bigmo
3.55 medpilot
3.56 antiphon
3.14 pzglobal (this guy has P85D and P100D runs -- I think this is prob a P100D run.... it doesn't fit in with the rest)

X P100D
3.08 unpluggdd
3.18 kb
3.44 p85_da

X P90D
3.59 michael c
4.04 tesla model x sig
3.47 cencaltesla

3 Performance
3.53 forkee
3.59 forkee

One the basis of forkee's (on TMC) runs, I'd place the Model 3 Performance as equal to Model X P90D, and a hair shy of Model S P85D. Honestly I think these are great numbers and I can't wait to get my P to add some more dragy data points.

I'd also add that with the VBOX data provided by DÆRIK and MyTeslaAdventure, it's obvious that Model S/X perfromance vehicles have been advertised with 1ft rollout (tesla says so themselves on the website) BUT the Model 3 Performance is marketed at 3.5s and is WITHOUT rollout. I'm betting they do this to separate Model 3 from S/X a bit more. By the time you add 0.25-0.3sec rollout time to the S/X numbers you see how close the Model 3P is to the X P90D and S P85D.

PS: Other dragy owners please post to the leaderboard so I can follow you.... (the August Tesla Leaderboard is near empty so you'll definitely rank ) I'd love to see your times.


----------

